# Candle Flex Molds



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Perrybee buddy, what you'll have to do is either buy or make yourself a wicking needle. I know better bee sells them but you can make one out of a coat hanger wire. it only needs to be about 20 inches long. At one end bend over about 2 inches over a small screw driver flat blade tip and pound the end of the bent over wire into the long part of the wire, so it won't snag the mold hole. What you have madelooks like a long thick sewing needle. Thread on an inch or so wick and push the long part into the mold hole and pull it through the hole in the mold. I thread on about five feet of wick at a time and as I pull out a candle from the mold, the wick is cut and the mold is ready to go again all ready wicked. If this isn't clear just let me know!


----------

